# Soft Goods



## rsiminoski (May 20, 2022)

Hey all,

I've been on the horn with Rosebrand about coming and inspecting our soft goods. They are 17 years old and from what I can tell they haven't been treated or cleaned in about 4 years so it's about time for that to happen.

I did notice that there seems to be some damage on some of our soft goods and was warned that depending on the damage we might not be able to treat and/or clean them.

So here's my question.

When should we start thinking about replacing our soft goods? What's the general lifespan on soft goods?


----------



## RonHebbard (May 21, 2022)

rsiminoski said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been on the horn with Rosebrand about coming and inspecting our soft goods. They are 17 years old and from what I can tell they haven't been treated or cleaned in about 4 years so it's about time for that to happen.
> 
> ...


* @rsiminoski * Good morning; since no one else has posted, I'll give your query a kick and possibly it'll wake a few of the others. 

Are your soft goods conveniently flown or dead hung? 
If they're dead hung they'll be subject to more abuse. 
If they're conveniently flown, and you fly them out when not needed, they'll be subjected to far less wear and tear.
Well cared for, quality, soft goods can easily last 30 to 40 years with regular application of an appropriate fire retardant. 
You can apply and renew your own fire retardant with a garden sprayer, care, and patience. Extreme care is required to avoid staining. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## TimMc (May 22, 2022)

How long are the rags good for? Depending on environmental conditions, care in handling and use, about 15 - 20 years.


----------



## techieman33 (May 22, 2022)

Ours made it about 25 years before dry rot started to become a problem. They still looked ok, but would tear if you looked at them wrong, and since the material was so fragile it was hard to patch them.


----------



## chawalang (May 22, 2022)

If your drapes are 17 years old and showing physical signs of wear and tear you should look at the cost of replacing them. If you can swing it look at replacing them with an IFR fabric. In that scenario the chemical make up of the fabric is flame retardant. So you don’t need to spend money every so many years to get them fire treated. There will also be a tag sewn into the fabric that states that it is IFR and you’ll get a certificate from the manufacturer that you can show to the Fire Marshall. The new drapes should last you a minimum of 20 years if they are maintained and not exposed to the elements.


----------



## Lextech (May 22, 2022)

We have ours tested and this time the 31 year old curtains failed. We are replacing with IFR.


----------



## Van (May 23, 2022)

20 years is really about max, especially if they have never been fully cleaned and retreated. If they CAN pass, cool. If they have damage and are really not passing at 17 I'd seriously start a capital campaign and get some new Draperies. IFR drapes, wear a bit better, retain their colors better, and don't have to be retreated. I do have to say though that I really prefer the look of a Cotton Grand.


----------



## techieman33 (May 23, 2022)

Van said:


> 20 years is really about max, especially if they have never been fully cleaned and retreated. If they CAN pass, cool. If they have damage and are really not passing at 17 I'd seriously start a capital campaign and get some new Draperies. IFR drapes, wear a bit better, retain their colors better, and don't have to be retreated. I do have to say though that I really prefer the look of a Cotton Grand.


I have to agree about the look. We've replaced most of our good with IFR over the last year. I don't mind it on the legs to much. But out grand and mid stage grey curtain just don't as nice as a heavy cotton velour. I think it's an acceptable trade off though in return for not having to worry about treating them.


----------

